# My first water rescue save!



## Epi-do (Jan 2, 2010)

We were sent to assist the police with a "recovery" earlier this morning.  We get there, and one of our divers, dressed in gumby suit & tied into a line with his harness, heads out onto the ice.  A small/medium sized white dog is under the water, swimming away from the hole in the ice.  He is able to snag him and they get pulled back across the ice.  Another diver grabs the dog and brings him to us.  

We get him in the back of the ambulance and start drying/warming him with towells & blankets.  After a little stimulation, he starts breathing again on his own so we give him some blow-by O2.  The battalion chief gives us permission to transport the little guy to the closest open vet clinic & has dispatch contact them to let them know we are bringing the dog in.

The vet said that they would continue to warm him and treat him for shock.  He most likely will get sent to the emergency vet clinic for at least the night.  He may not be completely out of the woods yet, but the vet seemed to think he was going to pull through and be ok. 

It was the first time I have actually transported an animal, but not the first pet that I have treated.  I just thought it was cool that we were allowed to do it.

So, here's a picture of my patient.  He didn't have tags on his collar, and appeared to have broken his chain.  There was a family onscene that didn't know the dog, but were very concerned.  It wouldn't surprise me in the least if they end up adopting the little guy if his owners aren't found.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 2, 2010)

So, the media just left the firehouse.  We were given permission to give them an interview about the rescue, so the diver that pulled the dog from the water, and myself had to talk to them.  Fun.....uh, not really.  At least it is good PR for the department, right?

The reporter had just come from the vet's office though, and said that the dog was doing better.  He tried to sit up on his own a couple times.  They had gotten his core temp up to 90.0, and apparently normal for a dog is around 100, so he's still pretty cold but getting better.  Also, the family onscene has already told the vet that they will take the dog if the owner is not found.


----------



## amberdt03 (Jan 2, 2010)

Epi-do said:


> We were sent to assist the police with a "recovery" earlier this morning.  We get there, and one of our divers, dressed in gumby suit & tied into a line with his harness, heads out onto the ice.  A small/medium sized white dog is under the water, swimming away from the hole in the ice.  He is able to snag him and they get pulled back across the ice.  Another diver grabs the dog and brings him to us.
> 
> We get him in the back of the ambulance and start drying/warming him with towells & blankets.  After a little stimulation, he starts breathing again on his own so we give him some blow-by O2.  The battalion chief gives us permission to transport the little guy to the closest open vet clinic & has dispatch contact them to let them know we are bringing the dog in.
> 
> ...




Isn't this a HIPPA violation? Lol, j/k. Very cute little guy. I'm glad your chief allowed ya'll to transport it to get help.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome story.


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 2, 2010)

Awwww Epi, you guys do good work! So adorable. FD just earned a million brownie points with the locals.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jan 3, 2010)

Rock on epi!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittaypie (Jan 4, 2010)

such a sweet story... the dog looks just like my pup... 

good job Epi!


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea Epi

   were you on the restuarant fire this morning?


----------



## AKidd (Jan 4, 2010)

That is sweet, but may I shoot myself in the foot and ask why this level of resource was used to save a dog, and ultimately, who paid for the rescue?


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 4, 2010)

johnrsemt said:


> Yea Epi
> 
> were you on the restuarant fire this morning?



No, not on the restaurant fire this morning.  I'm on duty in the morning.



AKidd said:


> That is sweet, but may I shoot myself in the foot and ask why this level of resource was used to save a dog, and ultimately, who paid for the rescue?



I am not the one that makes the decision on whether or not we devote resources to something like this.  However, there were all sorts of residents around the pond watching and the phone rang off the hook with all sorts of happy tax payers.  The dog has had several people offer to adopt him, and multiple others have offered to donate to assist with any bills associated with the rescue.  We looked at it as an opportunity to remind everyone to stay off the ice, and as a training opportunity.  In the meantime, the news got a feel-good story to put in amongst all the murders, robberies, and beatings on the evening news.

About 4 hours later, a neighboring department pulled a deer out of a pond as well.

Story with both rescues in it.


----------



## AKidd (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll give you that, the good PR a story like this generates is frequently worth it all.  The happy taxpayers would likely still balk if they knew what the actual resource cost was to have however much manpower and equipment there, but if you can turn it into education and the "feel good" factor, all the better.

(however, let the deer hang out there a little longer, and it would have filled my freezer for a good while   )


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Really, when the media gets a hold this story they will be donating money like crazy.


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 5, 2010)

Totally awesome! Congrats!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jan 5, 2010)

AKidd said:


> That is sweet, but may I shoot myself in the foot and ask why this level of resource was used to save a dog, and ultimately, who paid for the rescue?


It's not always about 'the numbers' or 'the resources.'  I seem to remember a thread on this same scenario based on a real story a year or so ago where a FD had rescued and revived a dog.  A couple members thought it was against protocol or against state regulations or some such BS.  Sometimes it's all about doing the 'right' thing, not what you're 'legally allowed' to do.  

Kudos to you, Epi!!   I'll let you treat my dog any day of the week!


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's an update on my dog rescue.  

Apparently, he had been missing for a month and was reunited with his owner.


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 10, 2010)

What an cute story. 

I don't think I've ever gotten warm and fuzzy about any of the human patients.


----------

